# Thinking about going mirrorless and looking for advice



## adastra (Aug 2, 2019)

I currently have a 7D Mark II, and I'm thinking about switching to a mirrorless system because of the size - I mainly use my camera for travel photography, and the 7DII is a bit of a monster that takes up a lot of space and weight when I travel. 

I was wondering if anyone here has made the switch and can share their experience? Having used a camera like the 7DII, did you opt for the Canon M or R system? Was there anything you missed about the DSLR when you switched? How does the image quality compare?

Since mine has a crop sensor, I think switching to a crop system is probably a good idea because of my lenses, but I'm actually looking to buy new lenses as well. I only ever use my Sigma 17-70 / 2.8-4.5 lens, but I think it's a bit broken because sometimes it doesn't focus anymore. The only other lens I occasionally use is a Canon 50 / 1.4 lens. As far as I can tell, there aren't a lot of lenses for mirrorless cameras on the market yet, which is the only thing that's keeping me waiting for now...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 2, 2019)

Given the lenses you use I would suggest something like an M5 or wait for the M5mk2 when it comes out later this year. Whack a couple of the m lenses in your kit and it will take up no space at all.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi adastra !

And welcome to CR.
I don't have a ML camera yet but I often think about switching and I also try those models out at local stores.
My current travel kit (size matters) is the EOS 200D/SL2 together with two or three small primes, e.g. the two pancakes and a 85/1.8.
No zoom convenience but a lot of fun and better colors and contrast.

Right now I am really tempted by the EOS RP together with the RF 35/1.8.Bigger than what I have but still quite small. AND FF!!!
If you don't want to go FF (the desire for good lenses will become really strong) then I would second the thoughts of Aussie shooter to go EOS M.
Take a closer look at the small primes (EF-M 32, EF-M 22), get one of the zooms and use your 50/1.4 with the adapter.

Go into a store and look if you like the EVF of the M5. If not wait for the rumored Mark II. If you like to use the rear screen you can go even smaller with the M6.

Take your time, try the equipment out and make your decision when you feel comfortable.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 2, 2019)

I was in a similar situation 6 years ago for my honeymoon: a 7D1 with a bunch of lenses. I wanted a second camera so we could both have a camera. A week before the wedding the EOS M firesale happened and I picked up the M+22mm+adapter for less than €250. 
We ended up taking a lot of pictures with the M, the bulk of the pictures were still done with the 7D, but that's because a park had a lot of dragonflies and we visited a butterfly farm. The 7D + 100mm macro can't be beat for that with the Ms.

The large screen and beefed up liveview on the M also makes it great for using it with the MP-E 65mm, which is something I hadn't expected. 

So fast forward to today and I still have the 7D1 and EOS-M, but also an M50 and an RP. The spot-AF mode in servo on the RP is great for macro, I'm sorting through 200+ butterfly pictures right now, about 98% has the focus nailed where I wanted it: on the proboscis and eye.

We bought the M50 to have a small camera to put on the dining table to take pictures of our kids that were in focus. The EOS-M is slow to focus and likes the background waaaaay too much. The eye-AF is addictive, we can't live without it anymore, which lead us to the RP.

The adapters themselves don't have any issues, the focus system on the M series is just 'meh' with EF lenses. On the RP I only notice positive differences, as it should for a 8 year difference between the 7D1 and RP


----------



## PCM-madison (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a 7D mii, an M5, and an RP. The 7D mii is much better than the others for sports or fast moving wildlife. Aside from those specific uses, I find the RP to be a very satisfying all around camera for travel. It was the camera I brought on a recent trip to Iceland with up to 8 hours of hiking per day, and it was great size and weight for brining on the hikes, walking around Reykjavik, and other situations. It performed very well and I did not miss having a DSLR. I will only bring the M5/small M lens on trips where I don't really have photography plans but might want a very small high quality camera for unexpected opportunities. For me, the performance of the M5 (photo quality, focusing, use with adapted lenses, viewfinder) all lag significantly behind the RP and the DSLRs I have used. Also, while the high frame rate and optical viewfinder make the 7D mii better for fast action, the RP was perfectly capable of capturing action such as these galloping horses in Iceland.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2019)

One of the advantages of the Canon RP and R full frame cameras is that they work with EF-s lenses as well as EF when using the adapter. I'd recommend one of the FF bodies to replace your 7D MK II.

You can move up to full frame, have a small body, use your existing lenses(adapter is usually included) and add full frame lenses as you want.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 3, 2019)

If you are not doing sport , birding or chasing the kids, mirrorless will be good for you. Whether you want a R or M is is another personal choice. If you are concern about weight, the M is a better choice, due to the size of the weight of the R lenses ( they are better than the M lenses). I switched from 40D+ 20D to M+M2, and later M2+M50 . My major (95%) use for them is travelling. I have never look back. The strength of M is light weight, small size and reasonable priced lenses with good performance. you can have native lenses( mostly zoom lens) from 11 mm to 200 mm. that should be more than enough for most people as a travel camera. The 22 mm 2.0 EF-M is an excellent little lens.


----------

